# Lodge Two EOI at the same time



## babyjade (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am seeking some advice about my PR application.
I am accounting graduated students. Reached 25 years old and got IELTS done in April. I also did my full assessment done on the early May this year.
For those information provided that I am qualified to lodge a 189 EOI.

However, something happened unexpected. I authorised an immigration lawyer as my agent to complete my PR application. She did my full skill assessment and 189 EOI. 

Last month, i request her to find some information about NWS nomination to see whether i can get extra 5 points for my application. 

The things turn out was that, my agent change my EOI from visa 189 to visa 190 with out my permission and giving any notice, or even relevant document. I realised this last few days by contact the agent directly.

I was quite angry about this because i have to line up again for visa 189 if i update my EOI to visa 189 again.
I request her to tick both visa 189 and 190 under my EOI. What she replied was that it is impossible to lodge more than one EOI and neither more than two visa applications.

Due to this agent was really unreliable, rude, and lack proper knowledge, I decided to determinate the cooperation and apply PR by my own.

Here are some questions.

1. Because of unreliability of the work of my agent, I lodged another EOI visa 189 by myself. I know that i can tick both visa 189 and 190 at the same time under my previous EOI but i do not trust this agent's work.
Therefore, i have one EOI visa 190 (done by agent) and one EOI visa 189 (done by my self). Can i hold this two EOIs at the moment?

2.I was notified by my friend that one person can only have two chance of doing EOI. I lodge EOI twice already. There will be a risk that i will be never invited if something get wrongs. Is she right?

3. Am I doing the right things? I mean lodging two EOIs? or do you guys have any other suggestions?

Please give some advices about this. I am so confused right now ..


----------



## xanhvn (Jul 19, 2017)

Did you find out what happened to your second EOI?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babyjade said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am seeking some advice about my PR application.
> I am accounting graduated students. Reached 25 years old and got IELTS done in April. I also did my full assessment done on the early May this year.
> ...


You cannot have 2 EOI in the same category 
You can have multiple EOIS as long as they are all unique 
For example you can have one for 189, the next for NSW, next for VIC and so on but you can't have 2 for any single of the categories.
So you should not have 2 EOIs for 189

Cheers


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You cannot have 2 EOI in the same category
> You can have multiple EOIS as long as they are all unique
> For example you can have one for 189, the next for NSW, next for VIC and so on but you can't have 2 for any single of the categories.
> So you should not have 2 EOIs for 189
> ...


HI, What is really mean by 'same category' here ?

Also, Pl clarity my below doubt.
1. If I submit EOI of 190 in two different stats ( NSW and Tasmania) and I receive invitation from both of them. If I don't want to lodge VISA and at the same time I want to go for 189 ( New EOI for 189 ). Can I do that ? or I have to wait for 60 days ( Invitation expiry time) to file new EOI for 189 ?

2. If I don't lodge 190 visa after invitation, can I file EOI again after 60 days in the same state ( NSW for example) ?

Pl help.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> HI, What is really mean by 'same category' here ?
> 
> Also, Pl clarity my below doubt.
> 1. If I submit EOI of 190 in two different stats ( NSW and Tasmania) and I receive invitation from both of them. If I don't want to lodge VISA and at the same time I want to go for 189 ( New EOI for 189 ). Can I do that ? or I have to wait for 60 days ( Invitation expiry time) to file new EOI for 189 ?
> ...


Same category means 2 NSW or 2 VIC or 2 189 etc

Some states will not invite you again if you do not accept the invite the 1st time.

No idea about your other question 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> You cannot have 2 EOI in the same category
> You can have multiple EOIS as long as they are all unique
> For example you can have one for 189, the next for NSW, next for VIC and so on but you can't have 2 for any single of the categories.
> So you should not have 2 EOIs for 189
> ...


well... not 100% sure if user can't (i honestly never checked), but... what the point of having two identical EOIs? No point at all...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> well... not 100% sure if user can't (i honestly never checked), but... what the point of having two identical EOIs? No point at all...


The problem with the member is that the agent has lodged an EOI and after that he has terminated the agent
So it's quite possible that the EOI is still pending in the system and has not been withdrawn by the agent
Now he also plans to submit an EOI independently, so obviously there would be two identical EOIs for the same person in the system

Cheers


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

babyjade said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am seeking some advice about my PR application.
> I am accounting graduated students. Reached 25 years old and got IELTS done in April. I also did my full assessment done on the early May this year.
> ...



You definitely can lodge multiple EOIs. I once had three EOIs myself....
One 189 EOI with electrical engineer
One 189&190 nsw EOI for electronics engineer
One 190 Tas EOI

When I got invited with the first one, I suspended the other two. 

You can re-submit a 189 EOI for accounting by registering a different skill select account.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> The problem with the member is that the agent has lodged an EOI and after that he has terminated the agent
> So it's quite possible that the EOI is still pending in the system and has not been withdrawn by the agent
> Now he also plans to submit an EOI independently, so obviously there would be two identical EOIs for the same person in the system
> 
> Cheers


well, in this case i would assume there should be no issue, as first of all DOE will be a bit different, and as per DIBP:

How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?

There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.


-----

So i guess member will be safe. 

As pre-cautionary measure, user can e-mail agent and in writing ask to confirm withdrawal of EOI and ask for evidence. If agent does not follow then there is a way of complaint to official body. 

thats what my approach would be...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The problem with the member is that the agent has lodged an EOI and after that he has terminated the agent
> So it's quite possible that the EOI is still pending in the system and has not been withdrawn by the agent
> Now he also plans to submit an EOI independently, so obviously there would be two identical EOIs for the same person in the system
> 
> Cheers


You can actually submit as many EOI you like in the same category in a various forms because all EOI has different number even if same email was used.

So, 5 x 189 EOI, 20 x 190 NSW and 3x 190 Vic EOI separately is possible and also an EOI with both 189 and 190 in one is also possible or another EOI just for 189 and 190 Vic is also possible or any combination as one like. That's the worst thing about EOI system as DIBP doesn't screen multiple EOI even if both are identical.

And one can hold multiple EOI invite at once and not even apply to any of them.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

babyjade said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am seeking some advice about my PR application.
> I am accounting graduated students. Reached 25 years old and got IELTS done in April. I also did my full assessment done on the early May this year.
> ...


1. You can go on and submit your own EOI with one for 189, one for 190 NSW and one for 190 Vic (so 3 separate EOI in total) or any state you like or just one 190 with Any State or one with 189 and 190 ticked together in the same EOI as you please.

2. Wrong. You can submit as many as you like.

3. Already answered.



xanhvn said:


> Did you find out what happened to your second EOI?


Edit: Didn't realise it was more than 2 years old thread. If you have a particular question, better ask on an active board or make one for yourself.


----------

